# converting a model airplane plan part to dxf



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

converting a model airplane plan part to dxf so it will be machine ready to cut out either on a cnc router or cnc laser


converting an aircraft plan to digital drawings - YouTube


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like a worthwhile endeavor. If you can scan the images, Vectric's VCarve or Aspire have a "Trace Bitmap" function that would do most of the converting work for you. On lines it often makes vectors for both sides of the lines, but there are some simple trick/tools for ending up with a single vector right down the middle. The software can export as .DXF. Although I've cut tiny parts on my CNC with 1/16" and 1/32" bits, using a laser cutter is what I'd recommend for the model parts shown in your images.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*the draw routine*

yes its good and there are other ways ,i like this as i draw a lot of my plans now i can turn all of them into vectors.I can draw easier than use cad

aircraft wing profile trace and cut - YouTube this one shows the draw to the cut 

The programmer of this routine also has a combine (large part tracing) and a screen trace routine(off the computer screen to dxf)

I find all of this easy to do


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats a very cool idea tracing old frame plans that way. i may have to pull out some old
boxes and give it a try if i can find them
I actually design, cut & build my parts for multicopter frames here is one i just finished a few weeks ago it is 48 inches swinging 6 14 inch CF props
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwDhdptb9Ak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwDhdptb9Ak


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*aircraft*

now you're talking ,the multirotor is fantastic
I have the phantom (not built like yours) but purchased,this ismy first and i prefer this to the helicopter.
Is yours all gps controlled

station beach part 4 - YouTube


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

yea i have the same FC as you have on the phantom
not sure if you have ever used the return to home but that
is a wonderful feature altho im moving all my FC to APM and Pix hawk
...you have a CNC just orer some g-10 then design and machine one 
i also have several free frame designed uploaded at the open pilot in dfx format
forum but u have to be registered to view them 
Trimax Frames - CC/CC3D - MultiRotors - OpenPilot Forums currenty designed a New mini frame that im selling aswell
Coming soon - For Sale - OpenPilot Forums

i can have a ARF for about 400.00 using a KK 2.1.5 FC or just the frame for 85.00
and if you havent tried FPV yet its a must have
if you get a chance check ouy my youtube channel for other videos i have
expecally *qav500 flight *and and *flying fpv* Gopro have a scratch on the lens that what the blur is in the middle but still 
a decent vid


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*back*

thanks will check out the videos


----------

